# Enzo's top knot growing !



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

wow! that's awesome! ...he is so bright RED!! it's stunning how great his color is! how old is Enzo again?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow it really is growing!I am growing Mika my new spoos coat out
and Sivaro is going to give me advice on grooming her.

That hair-doo is funny,lol!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! Enzo looks great as ever. Love the mohawk look. I know awhile back you had bought some satin to make some snoods. Did you make them? I would like to know how you do that. I haven't ever used one before. From the pictures, it looks like the elastic would be tight around their throat as they try to eat. I know several dogs use them. Just curious to figure out how they work.

Congrats on Enzo growing long fluffy hair!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Funny! I love those lucious ears.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

BFF said:


> Wow! Enzo looks great as ever. Love the mohawk look. I know awhile back you had bought some satin to make some snoods. Did you make them? I would like to know how you do that. I haven't ever used one before. From the pictures, it looks like the elastic would be tight around their throat as they try to eat. I know several dogs use them. Just curious to figure out how they work.
> 
> Congrats on Enzo growing long fluffy hair!


I have not made the collars yet just been too busy. I seen snoods but we where making him a collar so when we walk him the hair would not rub off from the collar. I have to make leggings now also. ( for a friend )


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

*heather* said:


> wow! that's awesome! ...he is so bright RED!! it's stunning how great his color is! how old is Enzo again?


He is now 10 months 2 more months and he will be in clip !!!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Wow it really is growing!I am growing Mika my new spoos coat out
> and Sivaro is going to give me advice on grooming her.
> 
> That hair-doo is funny,lol!


Awesome Sivaro always gives the best advice for grooming !


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow! He got big Roxy... his face looks all grown up.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW - that is a lot of hair - I am impressed at your ability to get it that long. I keep cutting Vinnie's hair off!! :biggrin:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

loving Enzo's do! Such a handsome boy he is!


----------



## yazz (Aug 3, 2009)

He reminds me of those red settars which I remember as a child being so popular in the 70s !


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like Enzo is well on his way to a great top knot and pack, great job!!


----------

